# unexpected money coming back



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

so I play this stupid phone game that I pay ridiculous amounts of money and because of yet another bug in the game that enables the game to fraudulently consume the in-game currency purchased with our real life fiat currency I called Apple and pitched a fit. Well actually I got in a web chat and explained my situation lol. 

now I have like $415 coming back to me in refund that I had always been fine with spending on the game in the first place (overall in my total budget i mean) so now I'm thinking... okay... an extra $400

another roll of Silver 1oz rounds would be pretty sweet.

I just saw Savage 11 Scout .308 on sale for $679 and that is a really cool rifle. I've already got a Remmy 5R and a SASS in .308 but this rifle is cool enough I feel like getting it anyway! obvioulsy 415 doesn't equal the buy price but to get this I just might be willing to skip some lunches out and add another rifle to the collection.

I've always kind of wanted a Kimber .45 Everyone I've ever asked that actually had a Kimber I ask two questions... 1) did you like it? 2) would you buy another? the answers are always the same!

1) I loved it!!!! that gun was GREAT!
2) for that price, no, I would not buy another Kimber 

so hmmm.... what else???


and I know this is pure speculation unless you're relating from events in Africa Asia and South America where instant or near instant economic collapse happened, which do you think would fetch a greater return in SHTF? the silver or the rifle?

I'm good on guns... I just buy now because I'm there buying ammo and then I see something and say "OOOOOOHHHHH SHINY!!!!!" and then the money comes out lol


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I really have no clue which might provide the better return. I do know that if you want to trade the one big thing you will have fewer options than trading multiple small things. For example, how much bread and lettuce do you want for your rifle. Now, if you want the rifle to fill a hole in your arsenal that is a different story.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

My $0.02 in order of importance:

1. Pay off debt. That's not sexy but it is wise.

2. Maintain the store of wealth - buy gold and/or silver.

3. Add to your supplies. Only you know what you really need more of.

The Kimber 1911 is great but the Springfield 1911 is outstanding and costs less. If you already have a couple rifles in .308, buying another one is probably not smart unless you're looking to arm others in a bad situation.

If things go south and trade gets shut off, a whole lot of people are going to want coffee. You could do worse than stocking up on things that are popular here but are not grown or made here.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Once the power is down for awhile you could trade a gallon of bottled water for things worth hundreds of dollars in a normal world with electricity. I just think in that kind of world I wouldn't know who I could trust. I wouldn't want to let anybody know that I have food and water and that I'm prepared.

We came into some money recently. We paid off our 401k loan and the IRS. We also spent $150 buy a used Tivo Premier XL that records 4 shows at once and holds up to 300 hours of HD programs.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Silver is down right now!
A roll of Eagles is $368
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-Americ...897166?hash=item418fa6080e:g:ryEAAOSw5VFWPSIy


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Check out the Ruger American Predator in .308 or Ruger Ranch Rifle in 5.56 on Gunwatcher.com and/or GunBroker.com, or look for one in a private sale at a local gun show.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Dakine said:


> which do you think would fetch a greater return in SHTF? the silver or the rifle?


You could get a good dairy goat and some goat-care supplies for $400....


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Silver is down right now!
> A roll of Eagles is $368
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-Americ...897166?hash=item418fa6080e:g:ryEAAOSw5VFWPSIy


I'm getting them or $358 now but I have to pick them up, which I prefer to shipped anyways but I'm still spending the $10 in gas.

actually no I'm not...my buddy is LOL! but he owes me for having driven so many times before :laugh:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

bkt said:


> My $0.02 in order of importance:
> 
> 1. Pay off debt. That's not sexy but it is wise.
> 
> ...


I was looking at that Springfield just the other day actually. I don't have one of those yet. Just Colt, RIA and Glock. I've got an 80 I need to complete too, but that is going to be a pita.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I sold a good bit of silver when it was over $40 an ounce. Been thinking for a few weeks about buying some. Just wish I'd bought more when it was less than $5!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

For anyone who wants Silver Eagles here is the cheapest I have seen for awhile. $1770 for 100. free shipping and no up charge for using a credit card (which for many of us equals a 1% discount (another $17.70 off)).
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-100-...-999-Fine-BU/331586365213?hash=item4d3416671d
Other 100% silver coins are cheaper but many people prefer the Eagles from the US Mint.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm paying $17.90 per silver eagle and I don't think I've ever bought more than 2 or maybe 3 rolls at a time so for me hitting the 100 mark wouldn't be practical but heck for some people it might be exactly up their alley, that's a good price!

The guy I buy from gets them from APMEX, and I've bought direct from them before too, I've compared the prices on rounds and junk silver vs. the price he quotes me and I even factor in 2 gallons of gas to go get it and back compared to the shipping cost of APMEX. 

I forget which way it goes but he's always a tad bit higher on one of them and a tad lower on the other compared to APMEX, I think he's lower on the rounds, anyway, since it's almost a wash either way I prefer to business with him, if someone is gonna get a profit margin on it I'd rather it be someone that I've done a lot of business with as opposed to a nameless face on the other side of the intertubez...

plus when I'm buying halves for example, if he's got a selection I get my choice... do I want Franklins, Kennedy's, Barbers, etc


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

bkt said:


> My $0.02 in order of importance:
> 
> 1. Pay off debt. That's not sexy but it is wise.
> 
> ...


25. Recreational spending (including online video games).


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> 25. Recreational spending (including online video games).


Noobs must be pwned, and they must know it's happening to them regardless of their pathetic efforts to avoid it. the benefits of discretionary cash while things are still good


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

I really need to learn how to write a android app.....

So much possible income out there!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Jim1590 said:


> I really need to learn how to write a android app.....
> 
> So much possible income out there!


clash of clans makes $4M per day on their online store. That number is 1 year old from my buddy who has a buddy that works there. it's still a prominent game even if that has shifted.

back on topic with the choice...

I decided on the Scout 11 and the Leatherwood camputer autoranging scope and I got a SCREAMING DEAL!!!!

The springfield 1911 will have to wait and all things being equal I'd rather buy a 5.7 anyway LOL


----------

